# Schweizer schickt Betrügern 10,5 Millionen Franken



## Hippo (16 Februar 2013)

> Schweizer schickt Betrügern 10,5 Millionen Franken
> AFP Skifahrer fahren mit der Gondel auf den Titlis. Der Buchhalter der Titlisbahnen wurde nun in der Schweiz zu einer Freiheitsstrafe von drei Jahren verurteilt, weil er zehn Millionen Franken veruntreut hatte.
> Der Buchhalter der Schweizer Titlisbahnen glaubte an 566 Prozent Rendite und überwies 10,5 Millionen Franken nach Ostasien. Dumm nur, dass er die Millionensumme an professionelle Betrüger schickte – und das Geld nicht ihm gehörte.
> ...
> „Ich wollte nur Gutes tun“: Schweizer schickt Betrügern 10,5 Millionen Franken - weiter lesen auf FOCUS Online: http://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/i...uegern-10-5-millionen-franken_aid_920582.html​


http://www.focus.de/panorama/welt/i...uegern-10-5-millionen-franken_aid_920582.html

Irgendwie fällt mir da grad nix mehr ein ...


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Februar 2013)

Es stellt sich schon die Frage, wie es sein kann, dass solche Fehlbeträge über ein Jahr lang bei der Geschäftsführung der Titlis-Bahn niemandem aufgefallen sind.


----------



## Hippo (16 Februar 2013)

Schweizer - die sind immer ein bißchen langsamer sagt man ...
[/ironie]


----------



## Heiko (17 Februar 2013)

Die Frage ist, wie jemand, der so einfach strukturiert zu sein schein, in so eine Position kommt...


----------



## Antiscammer (17 Februar 2013)

Ich glaube, ganz so einfach ist das nicht immer. Es gab da schließlich auch mal den Bürgermeister der münsterländischen Stadt Ennigerloh, der einem 419-Mugu aus der Stadtkasse 285.000 Euro zuschusterte. Der muss nicht unbedingt "dumm" im landläufigen Sinn gewesen sein. Womöglich war er leichtgläubig.

Was ist "Leichtgläubigkeit"? Man weiß aus der Hirnforschung, dass es physiologische Prozesse gibt, die nur bedingt durch den Verstand kontrollierbar sind. Es gibt ein Hirnareal, das sogenannte "limbische System", welches z.B. bei den Reizwörtern "Gewinn, Schnäppchen, gratis, sofort, Millionen" etc. aktiviert wird. Die Auswirkungen (z.B. Ausschüttung von Endorphinen="Glückshormonen") sind nur bedingt willentlich kontrollierbar, hier scheint es jedoch starke individuelle Unterschiede zu geben, die aber in Art und Ursache bisher von Medizin und Forschung nicht verstanden werden. Diese Unterschiede müssen jedoch nicht zwingend etwas mit dem IQ zu tun haben. Jemand, der darauf hereinfällt, ist nicht zwingend "einfach strukturiert".

Es gibt immer wieder Fälle von Betrugsopfern, wo man sich fragt: verdammt nochmal, wie ist das bloß möglich, dass z.B. jemand, der Akademiker ist und in leitender Funktion in anspruchsvoller Tätigkeit steht,  auf so eine dämliche Masche hereinfällt. Mugu-Seemannsgarn u.s.w.

Tja, aber das ist leider möglich. Immer wieder.
Eine gewisse Kontrolle über diese Dinge ist jedoch dann möglich, wenn sich jedermann darüber bewusst ist, dass es diese Dinge gibt, und dass es solche Mechanismen der simplen Manipulation gibt. In dem Moment kann der Betroffene diese Dinge in sein vorhandenes Wissen einordnen, die Masche passt sofort in eine Art "Mustererkennung": der Betroffene reagiert abweisend. "Komm, erzähl mir was vom Pferd. Weg mit. Ablage/rund."

Hier greift eben dann auch die Arbeit des Verbraucherschutzes ein. Immer wieder informieren, trommeln, bewusst machen.


----------



## Hippo (17 Februar 2013)

Zahnarzt und Bauherrenmodelle ...


----------



## Heiko (18 Februar 2013)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Jemand, der darauf hereinfällt, ist nicht zwingend "einfach strukturiert".


Nicht im landläufigen Sinn, das ist richtig. Er hat aber offensichtlich eine prädisposition zu vorhersehbar riskantem Verhalten. 

Ich kenne auch "Stories", auf die man bedenkenlos reinfallen kann. Die Täter werden immer raffinierter. Ich sehe aber nochmal einen erheblichen Unterschied ob jemand mit seinem Geld spielt oder mit dem ihm anvertrauten eines Anderen. Das geht einfach nicht. Ich kann es noch so gut meinen, wie ich will: ich darf mit mir anvertrautem Geld nicht LOTTO spielen. Punkt. Und da setzt für mich "einfach strukturiert" ein. Nicht schon dort, wo einer drauf reinfällt. Egal, wie hoch die Chancen zu sein scheinen: fremdes Geld ist tabu. Und davon gehts keinen mm nach links oder rechts.


----------



## Heiko (18 Februar 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Zahnarzt und Bauherrenmodelle ...


Das wiederum hat einen anderen Grund.


----------



## Hippo (18 Februar 2013)

Schon klar ...
... aber die Leichtgläubigkeit und der "Habenwill"-Reflex - in dem Fall beim Wort "Steuerersparnis" kommt da durchaus ran


----------



## Antiscammer (18 Februar 2013)

Es geht mir keineswegs darum, den Betroffenen von jeglicher Mitverantwortung zu entlasten. Natürlich ist es so, dass gerade die Tatsache, dass er mit fremdem Geld gespielt hat, dem Fall eine besonders bittere Komponente verleiht. Es geht nur darum, die Prozesse zu verstehen, aus denen heraus so etwas passiert und aus denen heraus bei manchen Leuten aber auch jede normale Hemmschwelle wegfällt. Solche Leute sind wahrscheinlich auch besonders prädisponiert z.B. für Spielsucht. Der Verstand hat bei denen in solchen Situationen leider längst ausgesetzt. Denen fehlt aber auch jeder natürliche Instinkt, der sie warnt: "Moment mal, irgend etwas läuft hier fürchterlich schief. Hier ist die Grenze. Bis hierhin und nicht weiter. Das kann ich so nicht machen." Denen fehlt das natürliche "Bauchgrimmen".

Warum haben das manche Leute und andere wiederum nicht? Das hat mit vielen Faktoren zu tun, die wir nicht alle verstanden haben, und die nur zum Teil etwas mit Wissen/Verstand zu tun haben, und die nicht alle zu 100 Prozent durch den Willen beeinflussbar sind.

Der Mann hat nicht durchblickt, was er da macht. Hätte er es auch nur ansatzweise durchblickt, hätte er die Finger weg gelassen. Der war wie in einem vernebelten Wattebausch.


----------



## Heiko (19 Februar 2013)

Kann ich nachvollziehen. Die nächste Frage: wo war die Dienstaufsicht? Die sollte man gleich neben ihn aufhängen, wenn er einfach so mit derartigen Beträgen rumwerfen konnte.


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Februar 2013)

Wenn es so gewesen wäre, dass die Sache nur kurzzeitig gelaufen wäre, dann könnte man es noch nachvollziehen. Offensichtlich lief das aber über ein Jahr, während dieser Zeit haben sich Fehlbeträge über 10 Mio. CHF aufsummiert. Ob das erst beim Jahresabschluss 2012 aufgefallen ist?

In einem mittelständischen Unternehmen sollte man doch erwarten, dass die Geschäftsleitung ab und zu in die Bücher und in die Kontoauszüge guckt.


----------

